# What to listen to when just getting into classical music?



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

I've listened to a lot of classical music but not known what it was/who composed it/who was playing it. I'd really love if someone could give me a bit of a beginner's list of the standard pieces by major composers and maybe even a tad bit of information on them if that's not asking too much! The only composer I really know much about is Chopin, and I love all his pieces for piano. Also, who's popular (and who's good) in the contemporary classical scene?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

In that case, I'd suggest Cage's Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano and Glass' Dracula :devil:

There's a great 50s project happening. Pick anything from the list for recent and contemporary.

The major composers: you know who they are 

YT is your friend.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Orchestral forum here has stickied lists of greatest symphonies, concertos, etc. try those.

But it is difficult to tell what a noobie will like. We all have different tastes.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

If you like Chopin then try his piano concertos. Next safe bet would be Mozart's late piano concertos. You may also enjoy Schubert's impromptus and sonatas. Some of them will bring tears to your eyes the first time you hear them :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Here are my most recommended works, in vaguely chronological order. The pieces near the end of the list are more modern.

*Tallis*
Spem in Alium
O Nata Lux

*Purcell*
Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Abdelazar
Dido and Aeneas

*Bach*
A Musical Offering
The Well-Tempered Clavier
Mass in B Minor

*Handel*
Messiah
Water Music

*Haydn*
Symphony No. 45, "Farewell"

*Mozart*
Symphony No. 40
Symphony No. 41
The Marriage of Figaro
The Magic Flute
Requiem in D Minor

*Beethoven*
Symphony No.5
Symphony No. 9
Piano Sonata No. 8, "Pathétique"
Piano Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight"
Piano Concerto No. 5, "Emperor"
Grosse Fuge

*Schubert*
Erlkönig
Die Forelle

*Chopin* you already know

*Liszt*
Transcendental Studies

*Saint-Saens*
Danse Macabre
Carnival of the Animals

*Elgar*
Cello Concerto
"Enigma" Variations

*Schoenberg*
Verklarte Nacht
Piano Concerto

*Vaughan Williams*
Symphony No. 1, "Sea"
The Lark Ascending
Fantasia on a theme of Tallis
Fantasia on Greensleeves

*Stravinsky*
Rite of Spring

*Schnittke*
Viola Concerto
Concerto Grosso No.1

*Britten*
Peter Grimes

*Penderecki*
Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima

*Berio*
Sinfonia

*Ligeti*
Requiem

*Adès*
Violin Concerto, "Concentric Paths"


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

If you like Chopin, then you'll probably like other Romantic piano music - Schumann's Kreisleriana, Brahms' Intermezzos, Rachmaninoff's Preludes, Grieg's Lyric Pieces, to take some kind of at random. And I'd say anyone looking to get into classical music should try some some Bach, Mozart and Beethoven. You can find lots of lists of their major works online. Pretty soon you'll find yourself discovering new music on your own as one thing leads to another.

One bit of advice: you're bound not to like some things - like Cage and Glass - but don't harden yourself against them and swear you'll never like them. Music can always surprise you, and something that sounds awful to you at first might become a favorite one day. That doesn't mean banging your head against the wall trying to force yourself to like things, just being open to encountering them again.

For example, 10 years ago I thought Bach's Brandenburg Concertos were boring - I've since joined almost everyone else in thinking they're among the best music ever written.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I find that some of the most well-known classical music may be so overplayed and ambient
in the culture that you may not really enjoy it anymore like some others. I don't think a beginner
can go wrong listening to the keyboard music of Couperin, Rameau, and Scarletti. Villa-Lobos
Concerto for Guitar and Orchestra is a modern classic. Brandenburg Concertoes by Bach probably
are also a great set of works to explore. Darius Milhaud's La Cheminée du Roi René gives a good
idea about how pleasant and beautiful "modern" classical can be.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

try some stravinsky! that might be biased but i am sure most recommendations are. of course you would start off with the rite of spring and then gradually get into his other stuff, like his neoclassical, and then serial.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

mellame said:


> I've listened to a lot of classical music but not known what it was/who composed it/who was playing it. I'd really love if someone could give me a bit of a beginner's list of the standard pieces by major composers and maybe even a tad bit of information on them if that's not asking too much! The only composer I really know much about is Chopin, and I love all his pieces for piano. Also, who's popular (and who's good) in the contemporary classical scene? And don't even bother mentioning John Cage or Philip Glass. I might not know a lot about classical, but I know enough not to like their music haha! :devil: Thanks!


If you want information on major composers you can find it online easily so there's no need to ask any of us to provide it for you. Elsewhere on TalkClassical there are _plenty_ of lists of standard pieces. A very brief look on the site and you should find those yourself too. Or, I don't know, buy a book or something.

And yeah, this is a kind of snippy response, because of your comment on Cage and Glass. Don't sneer at other people's musical tastes! It's unattractive. :scold:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Research is the answer. If you have a public library nearby then see if it has a music recording section. Radio stations featuring classic music are very usefull for seeking out new music. Spotify is good to for auditioning recommendations without parting with any money.
One man's poison ect. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

mellame said:


> And don't even bother mentioning John Cage or Philip Glass. I might not know a lot about classical, but I know enough not to like their music haha! :devil: Thanks!


I'm not sure how much Cage or Glass you've listened to, but if you're ignoring them on reputation alone, I would advise against it. Glass gets a lot of flack in some corners, but he's a proper composer, I assure you, and plenty of his music is very good (and even enjoyable!) once you understand the aesthetics of minimalism. I remember when I first ventured into classical music, I avoided Glass (and Cage, and Boulez...) on principle, and now they rank amongst my favorite composers. Oscar Wilde once said that "consistency is the last refuge of the unimaginative." You could equally phrase it, "Making fun of John Cage is the last refuge of the unimaginative." I'm not saying you _should_ like their music, of course, but let the music be the decider, and not any prefabricated notions.

Definitely avoid Einaudi though! :devil:


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> If you want information on major composers you can find it online easily so there's no need to ask any of us to provide it for you. Elsewhere on TalkClassical there are _plenty_ of lists of standard pieces. A very brief look on the site and you should find those yourself too. Or, I don't know, buy a book or something.
> 
> And yeah, this is a kind of snippy response, because of your comment on Cage and Glass. Don't sneer at other people's musical tastes! It's unattractive. :scold:


I really didn't mean for that comment to be rude.. it was supposed to be a bit of a humorous comment because I've noticed a lot of people seem to share my dislike of Glass and Cage's music. I'm sorry that you took it in a different way than I intended. However, if you really found my comment to be that offensive, I wish you would have just told me instead of being "snippy" about it. I really don't enjoy this kind of conflict, and I do hope that if something of this nature happens again, it can be handled in a more mature way. Have a lovely day/night!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

Adam Weber said:


> I'm not sure how much Cage or Glass you've listened to, but if you're ignoring them on reputation alone, I would advise against it. Glass gets a lot of flack in some corners, but he's a proper composer, I assure you, and plenty of his music is very good (and even enjoyable!) once you understand the aesthetics of minimalism. I remember when I first ventured into classical music, I avoided Glass (and Cage, and Boulez...) on principle, and now they rank amongst my favorite composers. Oscar Wilde once said that "consistency is the last refuge of the unimaginative." You could equally phrase it, "Making fun of John Cage is the last refuge of the unimaginative." I'm not saying you _should_ like their music, of course, but let the music be the decider, and not any prefabricated notions.
> 
> Definitely avoid Einaudi though! :devil:


Yes, I totally understand what you're saying! I'm not just ignoring them on reputation alone, though. I went to a camp for music composition and learned a bit about them there, and listened to them further afterward. Their music just isn't my cup of tea (from what I've listened to, anyway) haha! Thank you for your reply, though!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

Badinerie said:


> Research is the answer. If you have a public library nearby then see if it has a music recording section. Radio stations featuring classic music are very usefull for seeking out new music. Spotify is good to for auditioning recommendations without parting with any money.
> One man's poison ect. Happy Hunting!


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't like Glass? Check this:


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

dzc4627 said:


> try some stravinsky! that might be biased but i am sure most recommendations are. of course you would start off with the rite of spring and then gradually get into his other stuff, like his neoclassical, and then serial.


I'll definitely try Stravinsky!  Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

mellame said:


> I really didn't mean for that comment to be rude.. it was supposed to be a bit of a humorous comment because I've noticed a lot of people seem to share my dislike of Glass and Cage's music. I'm sorry that you took it in a different way than I intended. However, if you really found my comment to be that offensive, I wish you would have just told me instead of being "snippy" about it. I really don't enjoy this kind of conflict, and I do hope that if something of this nature happens again, it can be handled in a more mature way. Have a lovely day/night!


Naw, I'm not offended, I don't care what you like or dislike. And you're right, a lot of people do dislike the music of Glass and Cage (though not necessarily for the same reasons!). But, you know, this is a classical music forum, there's a reasonable chance that people here might like Glass and Cage, so why "go there", even in jest?

Here, as a no-harm-done gesture of goodwill, let me give you the link to this site's handiest resource on the "standard repertoire" (and beyond): http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> I find that some of the most well-known classical music may be so overplayed and ambient
> in the culture that you may not really enjoy it anymore like some others. I don't think a beginner
> can go wrong listening to the keyboard music of Couperin, Rameau, and Scarletti. Villa-Lobos
> Concerto for Guitar and Orchestra is a modern classic. Brandenburg Concertoes by Bach probably
> ...


I'll definitely be checking that music out!  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> If you like Chopin, then you'll probably like other Romantic piano music - Schumann's Kreisleriana, Brahms' Intermezzos, Rachmaninoff's Preludes, Grieg's Lyric Pieces, to take some kind of at random. And I'd say anyone looking to get into classical music should try some some Bach, Mozart and Beethoven. You can find lots of lists of their major works online. Pretty soon you'll find yourself discovering new music on your own as one thing leads to another.
> 
> One bit of advice: you're bound not to like some things - like Cage and Glass - but don't harden yourself against them and swear you'll never like them. Music can always surprise you, and something that sounds awful to you at first might become a favorite one day. That doesn't mean banging your head against the wall trying to force yourself to like things, just being open to encountering them again.
> 
> For example, 10 years ago I thought Bach's Brandenburg Concertos were boring - I've since joined almost everyone else in thinking they're among the best music ever written.


Thanks for your suggestions and for your advice! I haven't sworn myself against Cage and Glass, I honestly just haven't heard anything of theirs that I've really enjoyed. If I do, I could easily be turned around. I feel that a lot of people are misinterpreting my comment about Cage and Glass and I'm really regretting saying it now. It was supposed to be a bit more humorous than it's being taking, hence the devil smiley haha!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Here are my most recommended works, in vaguely chronological order. The pieces near the end of the list are more modern.
> 
> *Tallis*
> Spem in Alium
> ...


Wow this is great! I'll take a look at all of these. Thanks!!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> In that case, I'd suggest Cage's Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano and Glass' Dracula :devil:
> 
> There's a great 50s project happening. Pick anything from the list for recent and contemporary.
> 
> ...


Hahaha  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

opus55 said:


> If you like Chopin then try his piano concertos. Next safe bet would be Mozart's late piano concertos. You may also enjoy Schubert's impromptus and sonatas. Some of them will bring tears to your eyes the first time you hear them :tiphat:


I'll check them out! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> The Orchestral forum here has stickied lists of greatest symphonies, concertos, etc. try those.
> 
> But it is difficult to tell what a noobie will like. We all have different tastes.


True. I will take a look at the lists, though. I'm feeling like a bit of an idiot for not even looking there first! *facepalm*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mellame said:


> True. I will take a look at the lists, though. I'm feeling like a bit of an idiot for not even looking there first! *facepalm*


Don't pay attention to the lists! They are heavily biased and don't include enough Boulez!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Don't like Glass? Check this:


Not going to lie, I do enjoy this! I'm not a full-on hater of either Cage or Glass, though I realize now my comment might have come across as if I was. I clearly just haven't heard the right pieces yet. As my post states, I really know nothing about classical right now, and I'm definitely feeling like an idiot for making the comment I did. Anyway, this piece is lovely. I'll have to give Glass another shot, though I can't guarantee anything with Cage


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Don't pay attention to the lists! They are heavily biased and don't include enough Boulez!


Haha! Well I'll have to check out the most unbiased lists I can find AND Boulez. Seem like a good compromise?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess there's only a very _very_ slim chance you'd give this a shot, but here is some Cage anyway:


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I guess there's only a very _very_ slim chance you'd give this a shot, but here is some Cage anyway:


I will admit that that wasn't that bad, but I can't imagine myself listening to it on my own. It's just not really my taste, I guess. Props to you for trying, though!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I guess there's only a very _very_ slim chance you'd give this a shot, but here is some Cage anyway:


I would highly recommend this for anyone trying to get into Cage - it was the first piece of his that I appreciated.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

mellame said:


> Yes, I totally understand what you're saying! I'm not just ignoring them on reputation alone, though. I went to a camp for music composition and learned a bit about them there, and listened to them further afterward. Their music just isn't my cup of tea haha! Thank you for your reply, though!


Carry on, then! 

Now, thread duty...

If you like Chopin, I heartily recommend Schubert, Schumann and Rachmaninoff.

For Schubert, try any sonata beginning after No. 13. The Kempff recordings are marvelous and freely available on Spotify. Once you're done with that, try the lieder. Winterreise, especially. Fischer-Dieskau won't disappoint.

Look for Richter or Ashkenazy playing Rachmaninoff's Preludes. First concerto with Andsnes, Second with Richter, Third with Argerich, and Fourth with Michelangeli. Symphonic Dances and Isle of the Dead with... Petrenko conducting. That should be a good start. All on Spotify.

I'm not a huge fan of Schumann, so I can't recommend anything super confidently, but you probably wouldn't go wrong with Uchida or Brendel.

Regarding contemporary classical:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/series/a-guide-to-contemporary-classical-music

--those articles are a brilliant start. Lots of examples.

Some of my favorite contemporary composers and good pieces to start with:

*Alfred Schnittke* -- Requiem or 1st Concerto Grosso

*Kalevi Aho* -- 7th or 12th Symphonies

*Pierre Boulez* -- Le marteau sans maitre or Repons

*Magnus Lindberg* -- Kraft

*John Adams* -- Harmonielehre or Grand Pianola Music

*John Luther Adams* -- Inuksuit or Become Ocean

*Steve Reich* -- Different Trains or Music for 18 Musicians

*Per Nørgård* -- Third Symphony

*Henri Dutilleux* -- Cello Concerto, "Tout un monde lointain..."

*Gyorgy Ligeti* -- Violin Concerto

*Julia Wolfe* -- Steel Hammer or LAD

Hope that helps!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

Adam Weber said:


> Carry on, then!
> 
> Now, thread duty...
> 
> ...


Wow, that definitely helps! Thank you so much!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

i prefer Schnittke's third concerto grosso to his first. His first seems to be more popular though.


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> i prefer Schnittke's third concerto grosso to his first. His first seems to be more popular though.


I'll have to listen to them both, then! Wow, I really wasn't expecting this many replies to this post, honestly. I'm set for the next month in terms of what to listen to, haha


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> i prefer Schnittke's third concerto grosso to his first. His first seems to be more popular though.


I myself favor the Concerto Grosso No. 4/Symphony No. 5.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mellame said:


> I'll have to listen to them both, then! Wow, I really wasn't expecting this many replies to this post, honestly. I'm set for the next month in terms of what to listen to, haha


We at TC love to bombard new classical music fans with each of our individual and peculiar tastes in music. :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> i prefer Schnittke's third concerto grosso to his first. His first seems to be more popular though.


I must confess that I haven't heard that one! I'll listen as soon as possible.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For newbies: Check out Aaron Copland's Appalachian Spring.

Heartfelt, romantic, melodic, easily approachable.


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Naw, I'm not offended, I don't care what you like or dislike. And you're right, a lot of people do dislike the music of Glass and Cage (though not necessarily for the same reasons!). But, you know, this is a classical music forum, there's a reasonable chance that people here might like Glass and Cage, so why "go there", even in jest?
> 
> Here, as a no-harm-done gesture of goodwill, let me give you the link to this site's handiest resource on the "standard repertoire" (and beyond): http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html


Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Sometimes it's a case of discovering one composer or one piece or one movement at a time ...

If you like piano, this might tickle your fancy ...


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

MoonlightSonata's list is excellent for beginners getting into classical, I'll try to add some accessible but nonetheless high quality stuff in the same spirit:

*Corelli*
Concerto Grosso In F Major, Op. 6, No. 6

*Pergolesi*
Stabat Mater and Salve Regina

*Handel*
_Piangerò la sorte mia_ from Giulio Cesare, sung by Arleen Auger

*Bach*
Toccata and Fuge in D Minor
_Erbarme dich, mein Gott_ from Matthew Passion, sung by Christa Ludwig

*Haydn*
Symphony No. 49 in F minor
Missa in angustiis "Nelson Mass"

*Mozart*
Requiem
Violin Concerto No.5

*Beethoven*
9th Symphony
String Quartet Op.132 
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C Sharp Minor alias "Moonlight"

*Schubert*
Ellens Gesang III - Ave Maria, sung by Barbara Bonney
Piano Sonata No.21 in B Flat

*Bellini*
_Casta diva_ from Norma, sung by Maria Callas

*Choin*
Revolutionary Etude

*Liszt*
Hungarian Rhapsody No.6

*Tchaikovsky*
Swan Lake
Slavonic March
1812 Overture

*Wagner*
Lohengrin Overture

*Verdi*
Triumphal March from Aida
Hebrew Chorus from Nabucco
_Ah si ben mio ... Di quella Pira!_ from Il Trovatore, sung by Franco Corelli

*Bizet*
Habanera and Torero Song from Carmen
_Je crois entendre encore_ from Les pecheurs de perles, sung by Beniamino Gigli

*Saint-Saens*
Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila

*Dvorak*
9th Symphony "New World"

*R. Strauss*
Also Sprach Zarathustra Prelude

*Puccini*
_O soave fanciulla_ from La bohème, sung by Renata Tebaldi and Jussi Björling

*Ravel*
Bolero
Jeux d'eau


----------

